

Trying to install Lisp on Tiger Hurts - daniel-cussen

How can I do this?  I'm stuck on getting macports to work.<p>It's been three weeks since I tried installing Lisp, full time.  I've been trying to get it since about september, but as a noob, it's pretty hard.  There's a lot of stuff out there, but I just can't make it happen.<p>Weirdly enough, it took me a few hours to get emacs running on Windows.<p>Why does this take six months and thirty man pages instead of four seconds and two clicks?  Why does this take so much longer to download than rescuetime or firefox?
======
tjr
I've had painless success building Clisp from source. Not quite "four seconds
and two clicks", but it works...

LispWorks is another good option. Very easy to get going with, but the free-
of-charge version has limitations.

~~~
daniel-cussen
Yeah, I was going to say, Allegro and Lispworks seem to have their share of
lawyers. Is there a good open-source way about things?

------
aristus
<http://www.gigamonkeys.com/book/lispbox/>

------
mhb
<http://www.lispworks.com/>

